# Vorbestellung bei mmoga.de



## OldGameZocker (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hat schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Vorbestellungen bei mmoga.de ? 

Also meine Frage ist eher, wann wird das Geld vom Konto abgebucht, wenn ich jetzt z.B. Need for Speed (2015) vorbestelle? Sofort oder kurz vor Release?

Will es nämlich eigentlich nicht jetzt bezahlen, aber es vorbestellen und dann erst bezahlen, damit ich es nicht vergesse.

VG OldGameZocker


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. Juni 2015)

Meiner Erfahrung nach -2 mal vorbestellt mit PayPal- zieht er das Geld direkt ab, denn man bestellt ja und reserviert sich nicht den Key


----------



## OldGameZocker (18. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja dann wirklich blöd.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2015)

Dann musste wohl bei Amazon vorbestellen.


----------

